# What Phone Apps do you have or use?



## TruvisT (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't think this topic has been done yet and I am curious what everyone has.


AndFTP
Bluetooth File
ConnectBot
DroidEdit
EasyUnRAR
EasyTether
FoxFi
Fing
Hacker's Key Board
KeePass
LinkedIn
OI File Menu
Pcap Capture
Phone Info
QuickOffice
OfficeSuit
Skype
Register
ScreenFilter
SilverEdit
Shark Reader and Uploaded
SSHDroid
Tether
StarBucks like every good tech on the go
FlashLight for those dark server rooms
tPacketCapture
Traceroute
Voxer
WiFi Analyzer
SecureText (really cool actually)
Unit Converter
Converter
CloudSharkNote Everything
WiFi File Transer

Yea, I am phone/app heavy but they do come in handy at times.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 12, 2014)

Car Locater
Flashlight
TeamViewer
WHT
ColorNote
Traffic Monitor
PdaNet+
Pretty boring now days


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

Good thread... Interested in hearing / seeing more of what others are using 

I am big on audio --- audiobooks, pre-recorded radio shows, etc.    So, for now, sadly:


Winamp --- works fairly alright and can add URLs manually which is good since many things aren't in Shoutcast directory
TuneIn --- neat for discovering new stations and shows.   Bloated as all hell.  Quirky/broken in places.
Liking:


Clean Master - for reclaiming RAM, cleaning up junk files, etc.
Battery Doctor - charging algorithm, process management...
Android Weather - lighter than other biggies.  Works meh, not incredibly well, but better
Clapp - the best Craigslist app I know of.
Epson iPrint - for the network connected printer/scanner
F-Droid - the "open" market alternative
K-9 Mail
Link2SD
No-frills CPU Control
Scanner Radio - various public service radio signals from all over (audio-live)
Xabber Development - chat client
This is my bastardized phone with a goofed ROM... Bunch of apps just won't install/work right on it.  Temporary until I upgrade to something else.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2014)

ServerAuditor
Amazon
HotUKDeals
OnApp
Auto Trader
Kayako
PayPal
Banking Apps
Pocket Expense
BeeJive
Skype
NavFree
Google Maps
CoPilot Live Premium


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone use the Cpanel or SolusVM Apps?


----------



## Alto (Jan 12, 2014)

Have is a giant list, but as for those I actually use with any regularity:


Amazon Mobile
Citrix Receiver
iRdesktop
iSSH
iSub (for SubSonic media server)
Paypal
OpenVPN
Spotify
Twitter
xbmcRemote


----------



## nunim (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone mention SolidExplorer, it's the best file manager I've found so far and it supports FTP/SFTP/WebDAV.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 12, 2014)

If i listed every app on my phone (Yes, I use all of them, all the ones I don't use have been Disabled or Uninstalled) we'd be here all day.

I think Outlook.com app, Chrome app, Phone app, Messaging app, and Starbucks app are most used by me.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 12, 2014)

Alarm

Timer

Dumb-phone ftw?


----------



## Jack (Jan 12, 2014)

Gmail

Banking apps

2CO App

Twitter

Facebook

iSSH

BBC News

MoMi for OVH

LEAP for Singlehop


----------



## thekreek (Jan 13, 2014)

Android 2.3.7 at the moment.

My apps:


JuiceSSH (free edition its nice if you can afford it, buy it)
VX ConnectBot (for those fans of ConnectBot, it's ConnectBot on steroids)
Opera Mini
Whatsapp (yes awful security track, but not as bad as other apps)
K9 mail
Mac2Wep keygen HHG5XX
ES File Explorer
Simple Notepad
Dolphin Browser
GrooveIP Lite (google voice)
DroidWall
Call Timer
Falcon Pro
BusyBox
Pocket
Finance Assistant
SoundHound
Kart Fighter (game by redbull)
Dots (addictive game)
Memory (another game)
Instagram (just for uploading occasional pics)
Evernote (forgot to added)


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

I use the "make phone calls" app.


----------



## tragic (Jan 13, 2014)

Drive
K-9 Mail
Spotify
Maps

Pretty straight forward and basic.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jan 13, 2014)

SecuredSpeed VPS Manager

ES File Explorer

Quick Pic

Chrome

Dropbox

JuiceSSH

Google Maps

Notification Toggle

Twitter


----------



## gxbfxvar (Jan 13, 2014)

I am surprised that no one uses Firefox Mobile? It is my first app to install on every Android phone.

In addition to Firefox, I use MuPDF, Wuala, and Safari Books Online.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

gxbfxvar said:


> I am surprised that no one uses Firefox Mobile? It is my first app to install on every Android phone.
> 
> In addition to Firefox, I use MuPDF, Wuala, and Safari Books Online.


Interesting, I've never even considered using Firefox for my Android.  I've been using Chrome.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

Talking.

Texting.

Chrome.

Google drive.

Email.

Calculator.

Camera.

Credit union app.

I don't use my Galaxy S3 too heavily, obviously. Every once in a while I'll use something else, but I'm usually not too far away from a laptop or proper device to do what I want to do.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I don't use my Galaxy S3 too heavily, obviously. Every once in a while I'll use something else, but I'm usually not too far away from a laptop or proper device to do what I want to do.


I much prefer using my tablet (Galaxy Note 10.1) or laptop to do actual work and view documents.  I'd say I use my phone 60% emails, 20% texting, and 20% calls.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 14, 2014)

I've actually started using my phone less and less now that I've discovered that my computer does all these things so much better, but here are the main apps I have on my phone.


Cydia
Terminal
iSSH
Netflix
Snapchat
3G unrestrictor
Banking app


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice lists. Should offer some great insight for those looking for new apps to play with.

On another subject, has or does anyone use apps that attempt to pull up caller IDs to better help identify callers?


----------



## lonea (Jan 19, 2014)

Beyondpod

Tunein Pro

Jefit

That's about it for must had apps for android.

Run most of things out of my BB


----------

